# A Different League



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the same plane in iron….not much to add except congrats!
Perfectly flat and true right out of the box…just hone the blade and let the whispy shavings fall..perfection.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful plane MCase, congrats!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

nice, congrats


----------

